# Prednisone J7512



## akoschoff (Jul 21, 2016)

What is the proper billing for 10 mg of prednisone? Do we charge J7512 x 10?


----------



## danskangel313 (Jul 25, 2016)

What is the administration route?


----------



## akoschoff (Jul 27, 2016)

Oral.


----------

